#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  APC5A20 Travando

## urglenio

estou com um ptp apc5a20 10km funciona perfeitamente, porem pelo menos uma vez por semana ele trava e eu tenho que ir reiniciar. ele trava completamente. na interface do mikrotik da pra ver que a comunicação fica travada

----------


## Aurio

já aconteceu isso comigo com a basestation da intelbras, simplismente eu desabilito e habilito a interface onde APC esta conectada e volta a funcionar, se acontecer de travar novamente não reinicie faz o acesso ao mikrotik e desabilite e habilite a interface como é um PTP você vai ter que fazer no local não remoto.

----------


## urglenio

> já aconteceu isso comigo com a basestation da intelbras, simplismente eu desabilito e habilito a interface onde APC esta conectada e volta a funcionar, se acontecer de travar novamente não reinicie faz o acesso ao mikrotik e desabilite e habilite a interface como é um PTP você vai ter que fazer no local não remoto.


Aurio, pior que ja tentei isso. ontem ativei o Ping watchdog no apc pra ver se resolve temporariamente. outra coisa que acabei percebendo e que a interface web dele está muito lenta mais o processador em 10% e pelo ssh esta rapidinho.  :S:

----------


## Aurio

o firmware destes APC5A20 é este APCPE.QM-1.v7.54-2.30914? se for já saiu uma firmware beta tenta atualizar pra ver se resolve caso não resolva entre em contato com o suporte da intelbras.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> já aconteceu isso comigo com a basestation da intelbras, simplismente eu desabilito e habilito a interface onde APC esta conectada e volta a funcionar, se acontecer de travar novamente não reinicie faz o acesso ao mikrotik e desabilite e habilite a interface como é um PTP você vai ter que fazer no local não remoto.


Olá Aurio,

Lemos o seu post e gostaríamos de entender como foi constatado que a interface wireless do equipamento estava "travada", haveria como nos informar?

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> estou com um ptp apc5a20 10km funciona perfeitamente, porem pelo menos uma vez por semana ele trava e eu tenho que ir reiniciar. ele trava completamente. na interface do mikrotik da pra ver que a comunicação fica travada


Olá urglenio,

Lemos o seu post e gostaríamos de entender como foi constatado que a interface wireless do equipamento estava "travada", haveria como nos informar?

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## Aurio

Em um POP meu tenho duas APCs basestation 5M90+ toda semana recebia ligações de clientes informando que estava sem internet, acessar a ROUTERBOARD e verificava que a interface onde a APC estava ligada estava registrada mais não passava trafego, desabilitei e habilitei a interface e voltava a subir todos os clientes,isso somente em uma APC, por desencardo de consciência troqueia a ROUTERBOARD depois disso aconteceu somente uma vez já faz duas semanas que não acontence.

----------


## urglenio

> Olá urglenio,
> 
> Lemos o seu post e gostaríamos de entender como foi constatado que a interface wireless do equipamento estava "travada", haveria como nos informar?
> 
> Att,
> Equipe Intelbras


a porta LAN que trava. buscando com outros equipamento na torre ainda consigo ver o ssid dela, outra coisa e que a interface web dela ficou muito lento as vezes chega a demorar 30m pra carregar mais a banda passa normalmente chegando a passar 90mb em udp

----------


## urglenio

> Em um POP meu tenho duas APCs basestation 5M90+ toda semana recebia ligações de clientes informando que estava sem internet, acessar a ROUTERBOARD e verificava que a interface onde a APC estava ligada estava registrada mais não passava trafego, desabilitei e habilitei a interface e voltava a subir todos os clientes,isso somente em uma APC, por desencardo de consciência troqueia a ROUTERBOARD depois disso aconteceu somente uma vez já faz duas semanas que não acontence.


nao por esse motivo mais por motivo de processamento eu troquei a rb tbm era uma 1100ah e agora é uma ahx2 nas duas o mesmo problema acontece

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> nao por esse motivo mais por motivo de processamento eu troquei a rb tbm era uma 1100ah e agora é uma ahx2 nas duas o mesmo problema acontece


Olá urglenio,
Seria de extrema valia que quando esta questão ocorrer, logo após de desativar e ativar a interface da sua RB. 
Você deve acessar o APC na aba "Suporte" e baixar o arquivo de solução de problemas, fazendo isso seu enlace cairá momentaneamente.

Agradeceríamos se nos enviasse esse arquivo, pode ser para o e-mail [email protected] 

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## urglenio

como ja tinha dito antes ao desativar e ativar a porta ele nao volta e mesmo depois de reiniciado ele demora muito tempo pra abrir a interface web chegando a levar uma tarde inteira para carregar a pagina

----------


## urglenio

> o firmware destes APC5A20 é este APCPE.QM-1.v7.54-2.30914? se for já saiu uma firmware beta tenta atualizar pra ver se resolve caso não resolva entre em contato com o suporte da intelbras.


atualizei para versão beta ficou pior pois agora não respondem mais a ping nem acesso o web e nenhum dos equipamentos atualizados.

Atualização: quando reiniciei eles voltaram a responder ao ping e abrir a interface porem o que estava com problema ainda continua e nessa atualização a identificação do equipamento volta para o padrão

----------


## urglenio

> Olá urglenio,
> Seria de extrema valia que quando esta questão ocorrer, logo após de desativar e ativar a interface da sua RB. 
> Você deve acessar o APC na aba "Suporte" e baixar o arquivo de solução de problemas, fazendo isso seu enlace cairá momentaneamente.
> 
> Agradeceríamos se nos enviasse esse arquivo, pode ser para o e-mail [email protected] 
> 
> Att,
> Equipe Intelbras


enviei o arquivo para intelbras e sem resposta. como nao posso ficar com este sinal parado estou indo trocar o mesmo por duas litebeam ac. altamente decepcionado com o APC5a20

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> atualizei para versão beta ficou pior pois agora não respondem mais a ping nem acesso o web e nenhum dos equipamentos atualizados.
> 
> Atualização: quando reiniciei eles voltaram a responder ao ping e abrir a interface porem o que estava com problema ainda continua e nessa atualização a identificação do equipamento volta para o padrão


Olá urglenio,

Recebemos o log do seu APC 5A-20 e já estamos avaliando os acontecimentos, assim que tivermos novidades entraremos em contato  :Smile: 

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## urglenio

> Olá urglenio,
> 
> Recebemos o log do seu APC 5A-20 e já estamos avaliando os acontecimentos, assim que tivermos novidades entraremos em contato 
> 
> Att,
> Equipe Intelbras


tivesse esperando pela intelbras ja teria perdido todos os clientes deste ptp

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> tivesse esperando pela intelbras ja teria perdido todos os clientes deste ptp


Olá urglenio,

Não conseguimos encontrar nenhuma informação contundente nos LOGs, portanto o ideal seria entrar em contato como senhor para analisar melhor o cenário afim de investigar a principal causa.
Para isso pedimos que nos envie dois telefones para contato e um melhor horário para contato via mensagem privada!

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## urglenio

se alguem puder me ajudar, somente na porta em que p apc esta conectado o mikrotik marca

RX FCS ERROR e RX ALIGN ERROR.

alguem tem ideia do que possa ser?

----------


## urglenio

depois de muito quebrar cabeca trocar cabo fonte regua e etc, acabei descobrindo uma solucao, desabilitar o auto negotiation na porta do mikrotik e setar 10mb funcionando normal

----------


## Aurio

Você setou na interface do Mikrotik 10mb? Seu APC não ira passar mais que 10mega de banda,tem que achar o problema da APC faz a troca do equipamento já que você trocou fonte,cabo e régua, esta faltando a APC.

----------


## fabiospfreitas

uma boa ideia seria deixar de usar equipamentos intelbras novos lançados no mercado, os equipamentos da intelbras pela experiencia que tenho só funcionam bem após um bom tempo no mercado, eles enfeitam os equipamentos com 1001 funções desnecessárias e acabam lançando porcarias para agente ficar batendo cabeça.

----------


## urglenio

sim infelizmente foi a unica solucao, aurio interessante que mesmo com a porta 10m consigo passae 23 no iperf, mais por enquanto vai resolver.

----------


## pazini

Boa noite bom aconteceu algo parece comigo,hoje de manha minha APC 5A-20 configurada como AP simplesmente parou de funcionar, parou de mandar link para outra torre com APC 5A-20. Tentei acessa-la através de seu ip fixo pelo navegador e também não respondia, ai fui desliguei e religuei e voltou a funcionar normalmente. Sorte que o torre que está o AP fica aqui no quintal de casa... agora cada um imagina do jeito que quiser se estivesse em um lugar distante..............

----------


## JonasMT

> Boa noite bom aconteceu algo parece comigo,hoje de manha minha APC 5A-20 configurada como AP simplesmente parou de funcionar, parou de mandar link para outra torre com APC 5A-20. Tentei acessa-la através de seu ip fixo pelo navegador e também não respondia, ai fui desliguei e religuei e voltou a funcionar normalmente. Sorte que o torre que está o AP fica aqui no quintal de casa... agora cada um imagina do jeito que quiser se estivesse em um lugar distante..............


Já comigo várias e várias vezes. Na última firmware resolveu. Mas quedas aleatórias nos cliente sem solução ainda.

----------


## urglenio

> Boa noite bom aconteceu algo parece comigo,hoje de manha minha APC 5A-20 configurada como AP simplesmente parou de funcionar, parou de mandar link para outra torre com APC 5A-20. Tentei acessa-la através de seu ip fixo pelo navegador e também não respondia, ai fui desliguei e religuei e voltou a funcionar normalmente. Sorte que o torre que está o AP fica aqui no quintal de casa... agora cada um imagina do jeito que quiser se estivesse em um lugar distante..............


é o meu caso aqui o que trava esta em cima de uma serra, só que o medidor é embaixo da serra, eu desligava embaixo o disjuntor e resolvia, só que como a outra parte do PTP está na paraíba e eu no Rio Grande do norte, resolvi por baterias pois as vezes faltava energia e os clientes de lá ficavam sem internet, agora tenho que fazer uma caminhada de 2km pra chegar na torre, to pensando em comprar uma régua gerenciável.

----------


## JonasMT

> é o meu caso aqui o que trava esta em cima de uma serra, só que o medidor é embaixo da serra, eu desligava embaixo o disjuntor e resolvia, só que como a outra parte do PTP está na paraíba e eu no Rio Grande do norte, resolvi por baterias pois as vezes faltava energia e os clientes de lá ficavam sem internet, agora tenho que fazer uma caminhada de 2km pra chegar na torre, to pensando em comprar uma régua gerenciável.


Mais barato e facil comprar um radio bom. Essa nova linha ta uma bela porcaria, tenho apc 5N rodando a anos sem problema algum.

----------


## Poemander

Amigo Jonas... você já teve alguma experiência com o APC 5A-15 ou APC 5A-20? Tenho lido relatos de usuários que se mostraram satisfeitos quando usaram esses dois modelos especificamente...

Abraço

----------


## JonasMT

> Amigo Jonas... você já teve alguma experiência com o APC 5A-15 ou APC 5A-20? Tenho lido relatos de usuários que se mostraram satisfeitos quando usaram esses dois modelos especificamente...
> 
> Abraço


Como cpe tudo ok, problema parece ser o ap5a 90 ou 5a N conectorizado que continua com desconexão aleatórias na wire.

----------


## kanwulf

Unica vez que tive problemas de desconexão com o APC foi por quê usava um canal na faixa DFS, mudei para um canal alto (5840) e o problema parou.

----------


## cometa

> Unica vez que tive problemas de desconexão com o APC foi por quê usava um canal na faixa DFS, mudei para um canal alto (5840) e o problema parou.


Você por trabalhar na intelbras, deveria saber que o melhor canal é o 5700 @*viatel* kkkkkkkkkk

----------

